# Montana



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Been a while since Ive posted on here, and so much has happened! Long story short, things didnt end well with the boarding facilities I was running in WV. The opportunity for us to move to Montana came up again and we jumped on it, sadly my daughter's horse sustained injuries while we were trying to load him on the trailer the day we left so he is in WV until he heals and until we are able to bring him here or sell him. Anyways, here are some photos of my APHA gelding Rodeo at our new home in Montana!


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Wow, Rodeo must be thrilled with those AMAZING fields! Absolutely beautiful, love it. Congrats on your new place, and I wish your daughter's horse a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks guys! The views here are insane! Very very different way of living for sure! Here are a few more pics...and a few of 2/3 kids of mine up on Rodeo, as well as myself on a nice chilly 4 degree F day


----------



## Izzy18 (Mar 15, 2013)

That is so beautiful. I've always wanted to travel to Montana and get awesome photos of my animals and the local wild life.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Izzy18 said:


> That is so beautiful. I've always wanted to travel to Montana and get awesome photos of my animals and the local wild life.


I cant stop looking at my pics lol, its so different looking since we have always lived on the east coast, almost looks photo shopped to me! Haha, the wildlife is crazy! This evening my horse was out with 8-10 mule deer. Antelope are also super common! Really neat living in such a different place than we are used to!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Aw man, that's like my dream place. I really want to move to or at least visit Montana someday! Deer grazing with your horse in huge open fields with mountains in the background... Just wow, lol


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Gorgeous pics! Likewise hope the horse recovers quickly!

Annnnd normally I don't make my husband look at stuff posted here, but he's a huge fan of Montana and Wyoming, the Dakotas, so I showed him your pix. He loved them!


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

csimkunas6 Thanks for posting and sharein ! Don't forget too change your "location" under your avatar pic ! :biggrin: 


:runninghorse2:


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

So jealous. I loved Montana and would give anything to move back.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Tell us about the place you are living. is it yours? how was it that you found it? how big is it? etc. tell the story of how you came to be living in such a different place.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Tell us about the place you are living. is it yours? how was it that you found it? how big is it? etc. tell the story of how you came to be living in such a different place.


Long story short, my mom is a national truck driver. She drove thru Montana 3years ago, at the time it wasnt the right move for us, so we moved from NC to West Virginia. Opportunity came up a few times over the years but still werent ready for such a big move, when it came up for us again a few months ago we did some research, looked at a few different places around the state and decided on this area. We're just 2hrs east of Billings. 

My mother bought the place, its a 4bd 2ba, 20 acre property. Has a super nice 2 car garage, storage shed and a 32'x12' run in that we'll be enclosing into 3 stalls. She works 28 days a month so needed us to move in to take care of it while she was on the road, she does get vacations lol, she sold her home in NC back in 2016 so she's been living at my grandparents during her time off. 

For me personally, it wasnt too big of a deal to move far away from family and friends, I was born in New Jersey, but moved to New Hampshire when I was 6, lived there until I went off to college in 2009 to West Virginia, moved back and fourth from NC to WV for a few years. We have 3 kids now, so we really wanted a place good for them to grow up. The area of WV was getting overpopulated, crime was starting to shoot up and drugs were really becoming an issue, as they are most places from what Ive heard, but we wanted somewhere close to people but far away at the same time if that makes sense lol.


----------



## Izzy18 (Mar 15, 2013)

csimkunas6 said:


> I cant stop looking at my pics lol, its so different looking since we have always lived on the east coast, almost looks photo shopped to me! Haha, the wildlife is crazy! This evening my horse was out with 8-10 mule deer. Antelope are also super common! Really neat living in such a different place than we are used to!


Oh man, that sounds amazing! I hope one day the opportunity to travel to Montana pops up! I'd go in a new york second! It's so beautiful! I look forward to more pictures!!


----------



## AGibson (Nov 23, 2018)

Montana is amazing to be sure. We fish the Big Mo every summer. My nephew is a fly fishing guide. I would love to move to the wide open spaces. But I'm afraid that I am a cold wimp. LOL Enjoy your beautiful new home. I hope your daughters horse heals quickly and can join you soon.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That sounds like an amazing change for you guys. Fantastic you found such an amazing opportunity.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks all! Very big change for sure! So far it hasnt been too cold @ AGibson .Its been 10-15 degrees warmer than normal, we're looking at the lower to mid 50s for the next week, gets more like December after that, my time growing up in New Hampshire must have helped me because even the cooler days dont feel all that cold to me. Where we were living in WV has been a very very wet cold, so far here its pretty much a dry cold, its breezy for sure lol but overall completely do-able weather wise! Ask me how I feel about the weather mid-Jan and I might have a different response! Haha

But my horse def enjoys it! Sadly Im unable to bring my daughter's horse across the country, I attempted to sell but due to past issues with the farm he is at, they're not willing to work with me to do so, so he will remain in WV and become another boarder's horse. The search for a companion for my gelding, and a horse for my daughter has begun. Mixed emotions on this as Ive put a lot of time and of course money into my daughter's horse, but I see no reason to drag drama across the country so we're taking the loss.  More to the story of course, but no need to add to the chaotic circumstances.


----------



## Emily7rose (Dec 14, 2018)

Looks gorgeous there!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Emily7rose said:


> Looks gorgeous there!


It's amazing! Different views everywhere you look!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Very cool! 
I can't believe how mature Rodeo is! He's one of the horses I've watched grow up here on the forum even though you havent posted in awhile.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Very cool!
> I can't believe how mature Rodeo is! He's one of the horses I've watched grow up here on the forum even though you havent posted in awhile.


Thank you! That means a lot! He has grown up quite a bit! Not quite as ugly as he used to be lol


----------



## Hammerjammer (Dec 29, 2018)

So beautiful!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hammerjammer said:


> So beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Congratulations on moving to Montana! I definitely miss it.

Rodeo looks great! I figured you were probably kind of central Montana by the looks of the landscape.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

HorsePoor_n_BigSky said:


> Congratulations on moving to Montana! I definitely miss it.
> 
> Rodeo looks great! I figured you were probably kind of central Montana by the looks of the landscape.


Thank you! We're pretty southern in the state...been told we're in the "uglier" part of the state LOL...if this is considered ugly, Ill take it!


----------

